# Fluval FX6



## Unglued (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm fairly new to Cichlids, less than 2 years, and I just bought myself my first canister filter. I have a 55g with about 15 Cichlids in it. I used to have 2 HOB Aquaclear 70's and was doing about a 20% water change every week. Now I'm running an FX6 and one HOB 70...How often should I do a water change? Once a week....once every other week?? Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

The need for water changes is usually based on the results of your water testing for nitrates though I like to do between 30% and 50% weekly on my tanks without testing. Water changes also allow the replenishment of minerals, depending on your tap water and other 'stuff' that accumulates in your aquarium.


----------



## Unglued (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for the response Deeda. I will continue to monitor my levels and do my water changes accordingly.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Regardless of the results of your testing, more is always better. It sounds like you're willing to do at least once-a-week changes, so I'd do that. It's like filtration in the sense that you can't really overdo it, and it's going to be better to do 'too many' water changes than too few.

This is coming from a former discus keeper, though, so I might be a bit anal about water changes after doing daily ones for ages. But what's true for discus is at least partly true for all other fish. I think it'll improve their colour, reduce the risk of sickness, everything - it's pretty much a fishkeeper's panacea. I change about 30% of the water twice a week but, if I had time, I'd do more.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the fx6 you have is more than enough for a 55g, you could remove that ac70 (in a few weeks after the fx6 has matured).. When you added the FX6 did you put the media from the other ac70 into it?

I change 40-50%/week in all my tanks


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I run a Fluval 206, 306, and 406 on my 55 gallon 

Tons of media capacity. My 206 is mostly foam, a little Matrix, and polishing pads. One the 306 and 406 I have foam, Matrix, Purigen, Chemi-Pure Blue, and polishing pads.

The flow isn't anything crazy, which is great. I started a thread a while ago and thought I wouldn't continue running these 3 canisters, but holy cow my water stays crystal clear now and really cuts back on cleaning the filters...BUT, this does not get rid of the need for water changes!!! I do either one 50% change a week, or two smaller 30% ones spread out.


----------

